# Ollech & Wajs Pilot 3095 - Question



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I really like Ollech & Wajs Pilot 3095 and I would like to ask you, if I can with these watches go to the water? Of course, not diving, but for example the occasional swimming? Due to screw crown and screw back I think that could, but I want to make sure.

Yours sincerely,

Mike.


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you Chris,

I know the table with WR ... But doesn't have someone own experience?

I don't want swim with this watch still, only occasionally ...

Mike.


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello,

I have one more question yet. I'm afraid in respect of size - big watch - 46 mm. My wrist have 17 cm (6,69 inches) ... :hypocrite:

What do you think? Thank you


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

46mm is pretty big. You really need to visit a shop and see what is comfortable for you.

As far as getting a watch wet, I would avoid anything that includes pilot in the name and look for a dive watch


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you, Robert.

I like Ollech & Wajs M5 yet, but I don't know if these watch not on the contrary too small - 39,5.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I have an 6.5" wrist,ish.

I wouldnt go that big


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mike. said:


> Thank you, Robert.
> 
> I like Ollech & Wajs M5 yet, but I don't know if these watch not on the contrary too small - 39,5.


I had an M6 and it fit my 7" wrist quite well. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Mike. said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Robert.
> ...


Thank you for your opinion, William.


----------

